# Chicken Death Mystery (not my bird!)



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I went to visit my mom's friend with her Friday night. A little party was happening, and I know they have chickens, so I decided to come along. The adults were down at the dock, so my brother and I decided to peep in the coop. What I saw I was not expecting - a dead Ameraucana hen lay on the run floor, neck pressed against a fallen roost bar. I immediately went and told the owner, who was shocked. She said she had just checked on the chickens that morning, and they were all fine. The only sign of any problems that the owner told me was that the hen had not laid 2 days prior. They only had 3 chickens, so this death came as a scare. The owner admitted to me knowing a lot more about chickens than she did, and I went through the possible scenarios with her. The death looked sudden, and the fact that the roost bar was moved surprised her. The chicken must have hit it hard for it to be moved out of its groove in the coop wall like that. There was no other signs of predator entry. Was it a snake bite? Did the hen fall from the higher roost bar and break her neck on the lower one, causing it to move? Sudden seizure? Was she egg bound...and if so, how did the roost bar move? I told the owner to send me pictures in the morning (it was thundering so loud and lightning was very close. It was pitch black outside as well - straight out of a murder mystery movie...). I haven't received images yet, but when I do, I'll share them with you all. Could you help me determine the cause of death?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You’ll probably never know


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmmm probably not a predator I've had two chickens just suddenly die on me in there coop with no signs of disease or other cause of violent death, maybe sudden death syndrome if you really wanted too know you might be able too get the corpse analyzed​


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> You'll probably never know


Oh well.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> Hmmm probably not a predator I've had two chickens just suddenly die on me in there coop with no signs of disease or other cause of violent death, maybe sudden death syndrome if you really wanted too know you might be able too get the corpse analyzed​


The owner's husband threw the bird away...so much for a meaningful funeral. They're over it now, and I believe they may get another bird. There's not much we can do, I guess.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Phooey


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Wigwam7 said:


> I went to visit my mom's friend with her Friday night. A little party was happening, and I know they have chickens, so I decided to come along. The adults were down at the dock, so my brother and I decided to peep in the coop. What I saw I was not expecting - a dead Ameraucana hen lay on the run floor, neck pressed against a fallen roost bar. I immediately went and told the owner, who was shocked. She said she had just checked on the chickens that morning, and they were all fine. The only sign of any problems that the owner told me was that the hen had not laid 2 days prior. They only had 3 chickens, so this death came as a scare. The owner admitted to me knowing a lot more about chickens than she did, and I went through the possible scenarios with her. The death looked sudden, and the fact that the roost bar was moved surprised her. The chicken must have hit it hard for it to be moved out of its groove in the coop wall like that. There was no other signs of predator entry. Was it a snake bite? Did the hen fall from the higher roost bar and break her neck on the lower one, causing it to move? Sudden seizure? Was she egg bound...and if so, how did the roost bar move? I told the owner to send me pictures in the morning (it was thundering so loud and lightning was very close. It was pitch black outside as well - straight out of a murder mystery movie...). I haven't received images yet, but when I do, I'll share them with you all. Could you help me determine the cause of death?


We can only make educated guesses but we'll be happy to take a shot at it if you get the pictures.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Sylie said:


> We can only make educated guesses but we'll be happy to take a shot at it if you get the pictures.


I don't have any pictures...the owner never sent them. ☹


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Wigwam7 said:


> I don't have any pictures...the owner never sent them. ☹


okay np, I've seen chickens fall off their roosts and break their necks, maybe that's what happened. I have no idea without being able to see the bird lol I'm so sorry that I can't help more than that.


----------

